# Why not keep your mudguards on all year round?



## Accy cyclist (8 Feb 2016)

Some of the group i go out with on a Wednesday say they can't wait till the clocks go forward so they can take the mudguards off their bikes. Why, does it stop raining then till the clocks go back in October? i ask. I've been pulled up for turning up on a bike without mudguards, even on a dry winter's day. Why does it have to be so methodical? We get rain in spring and summer so does that not count because it's warmer rain splashing up from the wheels? I try and judge the weather before a ride then either use a bike with guards or not. I don't automatically stop using mudguards in the spring then automatically put them on in the autumn. Infact why don't we keep them on all year round? They weigh very little and they're there if caught out in a summer downpour!


----------



## T4tomo (8 Feb 2016)

Winter bike and summer bike, take the winter bike if it's raining.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Feb 2016)

I have mudguards on my Audax bike, which is a Van Nicholas. Can't see the point of taking them off. It still rains heavily in the summer


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Feb 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Winter bike and summer bike, take the winter bike if it's raining.




Maybe we should start calling them good weather and poor weather bikes, instead of summer and winter bikes?


----------



## Lonestar (8 Feb 2016)

i keep rear mudguard on all year on the fixies but not on the front...all year round.


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2016)

There too brittle on a road bike, leave them too long and they won't be there when you really need them.


----------



## Pikey (8 Feb 2016)

I'm toying with leaving them on my trike this year. I'm gonna use it for audax like mentioned above, plus I quite like the way they look. Plus I don't get sleeve fulls of diluted cow sh1t from the front wheels any more... bonus


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2016)

The Ridgeback Platinum I use for audax has mudguards on all year round. As does the Eastway R4.0 winter commuter.

The others have clip-on mudguards when needed.


----------



## coco69 (8 Feb 2016)

Off because they are a pain in the arse


----------



## growingvegetables (9 Feb 2016)

Life's easier (and more fun) on a tourer!


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2016)

2 bikes with permanent full guards, don't see the point of taking them off in the summer.

1 bike that doesn't have them and is only used in dry weather.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Feb 2016)

HLaB said:


> There too brittle on a road bike, leave them too long and they won't be there when you really need them.



Mine seem to last for years and they are not expensive to buy.


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2016)

coco69 said:


> Off because they are a pain in the arse



Why is that? I have bikes with and bikes without, no pain on either though.


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2016)

HLaB said:


> There too brittle on a road bike, leave them too long and they won't be there when you really need them.



How long is too long, mine are about 5 years old now on one of the bikes and seem fine.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Feb 2016)

I do


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2016)

There seems to be a lot of anality regarding mudguards at the moment ... Are they really such an issue?


----------



## Jimidh (9 Feb 2016)

Because bikes look better without them!!


I keep a bike with full set of guards and use it all year but I wouldn't put them on my 'summer' bike.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2016)

All my bikes have guards. The Dawes has its original 1980s plastic ones. I have no concerns that they might shatter due to brittleness - the metal bridges can (and do) fail before that. They are completely trouble free. What is a PITA is actually installing the things, but once they're there, they're fine.

Of course, if you have a frame that's not designed for them, and have to install Krud-U-Bodge guards then YMGMV.


----------



## Justinslow (9 Feb 2016)

Create too much drag, can't wait to throw them in the garage and go faster.......


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Feb 2016)

This classification winter bikes and road bikes is back to front.
For UK condition, most people need :
a bike: equipped for cold, dark, wet winters, and mild, wet summer, and 
a dry bike for days when the roads are dry.


----------



## sanddancer (9 Feb 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> This classification winter bikes and road bikes is back to front.
> For UK condition, most people need :
> a bike: equipped for cold, dark, wet winters, and mild, wet summer, and
> a dry bike for days when the roads are dry.



I would class mine as 
Defy dry road bike
triban wet road bike
mtb snow road bike 
Hybrid nipping to the shop


the last two never get used 

The triban looks bare when I remove the mudguards for cleaning


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2016)

I have a Ridgeback Voyage touring bike for touring, shopping, winter and general use and a carbon Focus with Di2 for dry days.
This combination seems to cover all bases as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Alfie_Gooner (9 Feb 2016)

At the end of the day it's a personal choice and why anyone should be so concerned over what someone else does with their bike is beyond me?

Personally i don't use mudgaurds at all for any of my cycling, and yes i can see it can be a pain if you are behind me in a group ride in the wet but i rarely do group rides and prefer the solitude of setting my own pace and therefore not letting anyone down with how slow i'm going :-)

I did but a set of mudgaurds for the Defy but once fitted, i thought they looked a bit naff, so they are now in the garage to stay i feel.

horses for courses i guess and you will never get everyone happy with everyone else's view.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> All my bikes have guards. The Dawes has its original 1980s plastic ones. I have no concerns that they might shatter due to brittleness - the metal bridges can (and do) fail before that. They are completely trouble free. What is a PITA is actually installing the things, but once they're there, they're fine.


I've seen one chromoplastic guard fail with a side to side crack after about a decade of near daily use.

The reason to use guards is because you're spraying all following traffic with shoot, which is antisocial if they're fellow cyclists and also potentially self-endangering if they're motorists.

Even lorry makers care more now about how much spray they kick up and are sculpting trailers top reduce it because plastering anyone they pass with shoot isn't good publicity.


----------



## sidevalve (9 Feb 2016)

coco69 said:


> Off because they are a pain in the arse


I would check your riding position


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> I've seen one chromoplastic guard fail with a side to side crack after about a decade of near daily use.


Only a decade? Take it back to the shop! Make sure you shout the mantra "NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE" over and over.

As I ride solo most of the time it's no concern to me whether other people use them. I did hitch a tow from a roadie on Sunday, and he did have mudguards. I'm sure it had pained him to fit them.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2016)

I have mudguards on my commuter all year round.

On my Van Nich I only use a rear race blade if it's going to be wet. otherwise it's usually nekkid of guards... and it looks so much better that way.


----------



## ManiaMuse (9 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> I've seen one chromoplastic guard fail with a side to side crack after about a decade of near daily use.


Lucky you, in 3 years I've had 2 sets of rear chromoplastics crack completely across the plastic as well as 3 sets of the flimsy aluminium bridges snap. Commuting every day pretty hard over bumpy roads, but still, the design seems to concentrate all the road vibrations into a small area and eventually they fail.

They've actually redesigned the bridges so they are a more substantial plastic thing that you don't need to bend on with pliers.

As for me, one bike has mudguards all year round, the other doesn't. Check the weather forecast before going for a ride and choose the appropriate bike. Yes I know my carbon bike won't melt with a bit of rain but if it's been raining for days and the roads are filthy might as well use my bike with mudguards to pick up all the crud.


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Feb 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Lucky you, in 3 years I've had 2 sets of rear chromoplastics crack completely across the plastic as well as 3 sets of the flimsy aluminium bridges snap. Commuting every day pretty hard over bumpy roads, but still, the design seems to concentrate all the road vibrations into a small area and eventually they fail.


The small metal stay connectors used to be made from stainless steel, but are now really soft metal, you can snap them by over-tightening with a short spanner.


----------



## Noru (9 Feb 2016)

If I lived in Portugal or somewhere hot with weeks of non-stop glorious sunshine, I'd take them off in summer but in the UK I'm happy keep them on the road bike all year, they weigh next to nothing & touch wood haven't broken in 4 years.


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2016)

Two of my bikes have mudguards (one chromoplastics, one cruds), two don't

I'm using the steelie with the proper mudguards currently


----------



## Old jon (9 Feb 2016)

Dunno what the bike looks like when I am riding it, and aye, the mudguards stay on year all round.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> The small metal stay connectors used to be made from stainless steel, but are now really soft metal, you can snap them by over-tightening with a short spanner.


I had one bridge break recently due to carrying the bike on the car roof. The wind caused the mudguard to flutter, and fatigued and broke the bridge. It's now held in place with _indestructible_ cable ties.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2016)

HLaB said:


> There too brittle on a road bike, leave them too long and they won't be there when you really need them.


Mine have lasted nearly 8 years, granted I don't do the mileage you do, but I can put in some distance compared with many, and they are on pretty much all the time.

@Jimidh It could be argued the opposite, I prefer the look of mine with.


----------



## si_c (9 Feb 2016)

Depends on the weather - foul weather they're on, lovely day, I take em off.


----------



## Hitchington (9 Feb 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Life's easier (and more fun) on a tourer!


Quoted for truth


----------



## pedaler (9 Feb 2016)

I take mine off in the spring and pop an ass-saver into the backbag for rainy days of the summer


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2016)

I keep them on the Tricross all year round, current set I've done 28,000 miles with them and had to change one bracket on the rear. The rear is showing signs of wear now and I think it will need replacing this year


----------



## aguppy (9 Feb 2016)

I hate mine been on....however they will stay on till the weather finally improves


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Mine seem to last for years and they are not expensive to buy.


I maybe should try a different brand from SKS. In Scotland they'd fail all the time, they do last a bit better down here with the smoother roads :-/


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> How long is too long, mine are about 5 years old now on one of the bikes and seem fine.


Two seasons up north. Crap roads, decent descending 25mm and being a light weight dont seem to mix, well not for SKS blumels anyway :-/


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mine have lasted nearly 8 years, granted I don't do the mileage you do, but I can put in some distance compared with many, and they are on pretty much all the time.
> 
> @Jimidh It could be argued the opposite, I prefer the look of mine with.


Ive never had more than 3 seasons out of SKS Blumels in Scotland where surfaces are cr@p (by the 2nd year they'll be heavily duct taped together), they do get exposed to high speed and reasonable distance though :-/


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2016)

On my visits to Scotland the roads always seem far better than Lincolnshire.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> On my visits to Scotland the roads always seem far better than Lincolnshire.


I work on the Lincs/Notts border now there like carpets compared to home, Ive never been north of Lincoln city though :-/


----------



## PMarkey (9 Feb 2016)

Both the fixed and the geared bike have mudguards on all the time (plus Brooks saddles and Carradice saddlebags  ) both get ridden all year round , I have a 653 steel framed bike hanging in the garage with no mudguard eyes or clearance for guards that occasionally comes out in summer but in all honesty I don't give mudguards much thought in all honesty .

Paul


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2016)

HLaB said:


> I work on the Lincs/Notts border now there like carpets compared to home, Ive never been north of Lincoln city though :-/



Have you been east of it, I travel the whole country and nothing compares with them.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> Have you been east of it, I travel the whole country and nothing compares with them.


I've only been into the Wolds once (the city sportive). Its nice area IIRC  Most of Lincs cycling has been in the Bourne, Grantham, Long Bennington corridor and a few areas east of that for leisure. Seems there's lots of friendly little lanes


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2016)

All my bike have mudguards on, I don't take them off.


----------



## winjim (9 Feb 2016)

If you think I'm putting mudguards on the titanium superbike then you clearly do not understand the concept of a titanium superbike.

Other bike has 'em all year round.


----------



## coco69 (9 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> Why is that? I have bikes with and bikes without, no pain on either though.




My opinion


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2016)

coco69 said:


> My opinion



That is fine, but I was just wondering what causes the pain you suffer from.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Some of the group i go out with on a Wednesday say they can't wait till the clocks go forward so they can take the mudguards off their bikes. Why, does it stop raining then till the clocks go back in October? i ask. I've been pulled up for turning up on a bike without mudguards, even on a dry winter's day. Why does it have to be so methodical? We get rain in spring and summer so does that not count because it's warmer rain splashing up from the wheels? I try and judge the weather before a ride then either use a bike with guards or not. I don't automatically stop using mudguards in the spring then automatically put them on in the autumn. Infact why don't we keep them on all year round? They weigh very little and they're there if caught out in a summer downpour!


Just because we are cyclists, it does not imply we have brains and can think methodically about these things.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2016)

Surely the joy of a riding a lightweight, simple and uncluttered bike is something we can all agree on? 
For some getting wet is a worthwhile trade-off for cycling purity.

Mudguards while useful do add weight, vibration, occasionally get snagged, sometimes loosen and do add drag etc etc. You stay a bit dryer and the bike stays a bit cleaner.

What does it matter what others do? Vive la difference!

Ps: getting wet and occasionally cruddy is part of the year round regular cyclists lot. Suck it up.


----------



## Banjo (10 Feb 2016)

My commuter has gaurds that have been on constantly for 7 years.

On my road bike I usually take off in summer if i can be arsed and summer rain and cowshit is just as unpleasant .


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Surely the joy of a riding a lightweight, simple and uncluttered bike is something we can all agree on?


The very existence of this thread suggests it isn't.


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Surely the joy of a riding a lightweight, simple and uncluttered bike is something we can all agree on?
> For some getting wet is a worthwhile trade-off for cycling purity.


Cycling purity? If purity is such a concern, why not ride an ordinary, rather than these newfangled safety bicycles with their unnecessary complicated and heavy chain?

Far better is: as simple as it needs to be *and no simpler*.



Fab Foodie said:


> Mudguards while useful do add weight, vibration, occasionally get snagged, sometimes loosen and do add drag etc etc. You stay a bit dryer and the bike stays a bit cleaner.


Usually minimal weight, I think this year was the first time I snagged one and _everything_ loosens on the rough roads around here (most recently, my kick stand - before that, my dynamo kept switching itself on because its bolt had come loose) so it's only a few extra bolts to check on my regular maintenance.

And the bike stays a *lot* cleaner. Someone I know has little choice but to give their rear-guard-only bike a deep clean after almost every ride, while I can often just clean the forks and stays.



Fab Foodie said:


> What does it matter what others do? Vive la difference!



It matters when they're splattering all other cyclists with the crud they kick up. That's just rude and antisocial. That may not be a concern if you ride somewhere with few other cyclists, but even then, plastering one of those few with crud isn't going to encourage them or others to cycle, is it?



Fab Foodie said:


> Ps: getting wet and occasionally cruddy is part of the year round regular cyclists lot. Suck it up.


The main time I get cruddy is when the flipping motorists have worn a dip in a road, it fills with water and junk and then other motorists drive through it instead of around it while I'm nearby. It doesn't happen that often and I'd still prefer it didn't. I don't need other cyclists adding to the crud-shower opportunities.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Cycling purity? If purity is such a concern, why not ride an ordinary, rather than these newfangled safety bicycles with their unnecessary complicated and heavy chain?
> 
> Far better is: as simple as it needs to be *and no simpler*.
> 
> ...


We clearly cycle in very different worlds ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> The very existence of this thread suggests it isn't.


Seemingly so. I hadn't realised that Mudguard zealots even existed. I must pay attention.


----------



## Smurfy (10 Feb 2016)

Never really seen the point of having a go at people for turning up without mudguards. Why not just ask them to ride at the back if it starts raining mid ride?


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Seemingly so. I hadn't realised that Mudguard zealots even existed. I must pay attention.


Simon had some pretty zealous anti-mudguard writings in his Fridays info. So it would make sense that there are zealots on the pro side too. 

Me, there's no way I'm removing my mudguards for no good reason whatever, knowing what a godawful faff it is to put them on and get them lined up in the first place. On those grounds, I will firmly resist any anti-mudguardites.


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Feb 2016)

Smurfy said:


> Never really seen the point of having a go at people for turning up without mudguards. Why not just ask them to ride at the back if it starts raining mid ride?


On our club rides they do. But at this time of year the roads are seldom dry, puddle free, or clean. Summer rain is less unfriendly than the stuff we've had recently, the roads are cleaner, farmers aren't spreading sh1t all over the fields and lanes. So 2 bikes - wet weather with permanent guards, and dry weather, without.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2016)

Smurfy said:


> Never really seen the point of having a go at people for turning up without mudguards. Why not just ask them to ride at the back if it starts raining mid ride?


This was discussed to death on 'yet another mudguard thread' here recently.
I really don't care either way. 9 of us went out in the wet last Sarurday, some with mudguards, some without and some had mudguards that were to short to be of much value. Nobody complained.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Feb 2016)

If I had a touring bike, they would stay on, without doubt.

But my single speed is too pretty for rain and the road bike looks like a tractor with them fitted (as they are)

Its all about the aesthetic for me!

Actually, winter rain, or rather winter wet roads are a pain. Thick with grime and grease, mud and salt.

Summer wet roads are not as messy and in may ways cleaner on your clothes (up your back).

Only a proper downpour in the summer leaves me wanting for guards...which is rare. Whereas every wet ride in the winter makes me glad I have them fitted.


----------



## andyoxon (17 Feb 2016)

The future of mudguarding..?







road.cc


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2016)

andyoxon said:


> The future of mudguarding..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Feb 2016)

andyoxon said:


> The future of mudguarding..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how many _seconds_ it would take for those to block up?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2016)

andyoxon said:


> The future of mudguarding..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just NO.


----------

